# Message iCloud : Ça réagit étrangement



## mariol66 (2 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je profite de cette période particulière pour faire du rangement et du tri sur mon Mac et mes iDevice.

Je me pense sur Message et je trouve que celui-ci se comporte étrangement.

Mes configs avec mon compte Apple:

1 iPhone 11 Pro en 13.4 > Messages activé dans iCloud
1 iPad Pro 9,7" en 13.4 > Messages activé dans iCloud
1 Mac Pro camion sous Mojave 10.14.6 > jusqu'à présent Message n'était pas activé sous iCloud (je viens de le faire), mais il était bien avec mon compte Apple.

Juste avant d'activé Message iCloud sur le Mac, les messages prenaient la place d'environ 300 Mo sur iCloud.
Après l'activation du Mac ils sont passés à 1,1 Go (jusque là, normal) sauf que iCloud sur mon Mac indique toujours 300 Mo alors que sur l'iPhone et l'iPad c'est bien 1,1 Go

Là ou je trouve qu'il y a une réaction étrange c'est:

1- Si je supprime des photos qui ont été envoyées ou reçues via Message, depuis mon iPhone, je les ai toujours sur mon iPad par exemple. Le fait d'activer Message sur iCloud ne permet-il pas lorsqu'on efface une photo sur un appareil d'être effacée sur les autres ? il faut refaire l'opération sur chaque appareils ?

2- Des fois, que ce soit sur le Mac ou sur un des iDevice, je supprime une photo en allant sur le nom du correspondant > info, certaines phtos disparaissent de la liste après suppression et pas d'autres.

3- Toujours dans le nom du correspondant > info en bas est indiqué que je peux télécharger 5 photos depuis iCoud. J'ai l'impression qu'iCloud garde des photos, comment les supprimer entièrement de Message iCloud alors que j'ai fait la manip depuis un appareil ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## mariol66 (3 Avril 2020)

Nouveaux tests aujourd'hui et encore des bizzareries:

Sur le Mac:

1 - je vais dans une conversation et supprime des photos dans Nom du correspondant > info comme dit plus haut, souvent rien ne se passe après la suppression d'une image, elle reste affichée.

2 - Je vais dans la conversation, retrouve l'image souhaité, et l'efface manuellement > elle disparait de la conversation.

3 - Je me rend dans Bibliothèque > Messages > Attachements, parcours les différents dossier et je retrouve la photo que j'ai supprimé   

J'ai remarqué que pour supprimer totalement cette photo en l'occurence il me faut:


La supprimer manuellement dans la conversation
Elle est malgré tout toujours dans Nom du correspondant > info, je la sélectionne et fait supprimer
Seulement après ces deux manips, le fichier joint de l'image se supprime dans Bibliothèque > Messages > Attachements

Je ne pense pas que ce soit normal, c'est hyper fastidieux à faire


----------

